# BERLIN KLASSIK - registration are going like wildfire



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Don't miss out on this years BERLIN KLASSIK show!
[September 9th 2012]

Registrations are now coming in like wildfire and we have expanded our show grounds for this years event to accommodate everyone.





*“90 Trophies for 2012″*

This event strides to set itself apart from any other show in the area by providing unique trophy classes to all Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW, and Mercedes vehicles. A whopping 90 trophies in total this year with a custom look for each award! Our 2011 Show season had a total of 28 trophies.

We hope to expand this number as the show gains more momentum and attracts enthusiasts form all over the area.

http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/volkswagen_car_show_events/


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)




----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

registration will be closing tonight at 8pm!!! 

http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show-2012/register/


----------

